# Period pain followed by gas pains...please read and help me out



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so Im going to be blunt about this.

Whenever I start my period I always get gas pains and my period also makes me poop. I dont know why but this has been happening a lot. When I do pass gas it hurts really bad as well as when I poop. It only happens like the first 2 days. Has anyone else had this prob or is it just me???


----------



## KeLLsTar (Dec 9, 2010)

This happens to me sometimes too, I was watching Dr Oz the other day &amp; a woman asked the same question. Apparently it's quite common.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder what causes it.


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 10, 2010)

I know I've had this problem too.  It really sucks.  I wanted to die the first time.  It's just started with me too.  I looked it up.  Hope you feel better!

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/sexual-health/diarrhea-during-period

http://www.everydayhealth.com/digestive-health/diarrhea-and-your-period.aspx


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 10, 2010)

Taking a laxative before I start mines helps.


----------



## Andi (Dec 10, 2010)

It could very well be normal. I believe light diarrhea and light cramps while defecating are quite common during the first couple of days. I usually get diarrhea too, always just once.

However, I remember a gynaecology class where the professor said endometriosis (in the case of endometrial cells collecting around the rectum) sometimes initially presents as intense pain during defecation in the first few days of your period. Apparently this is quite a common first symptom for the disease.

If the cramps &amp; pain during defecation is really bad IÂ´d see a gynaecologist  either way just to make sure.


----------



## Chicken351 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is normal. I get period pains and gas pains and my toilet habits change when I am on my period. I don't know why it happens, but I don't really stress about it because I don't feel normal in general when I have my period.


----------



## xjackie83 (Dec 11, 2010)

It's normal!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 11, 2010)

it's pretty normal.  a little exercise helps too even if it feels like agony at first.


----------

